# LA / Topanga performance event Sept 8th - network!



## charlieclouser (Aug 24, 2017)

(re-posted from another thread)

All LA area composers / aspiring composers / assistants / interns / music fans / random bored people: Y'all are invited to come check out a performance on September 8th out here in Topanga, at the scenic and rustic Theatricum Botanicum - Topanga's awesome outdoor venue in an ancient grove of oak trees, originally built by Will Geer (best known as grandpa on "The Waltons" back in the day).

The performance will feature live performances of works by a bunch of Topanga (and other) film composers like:

- Dan Licht (who sadly passed away last month) of "Dexter" fame.
- Michael Levine (ex HZ guy, scored "Cold Case")
- Jeff Rona (too many TV credits to list)
- Ceiri Torjussen (ex Marco Beltrami guy, many cool orchestral works)
- Adam Peters (Oliver Stone's "Savages" etc.)

... and a few other interesting composers.

It will be a pretty low-key affair in a cool outdoor venue, with ample opportunity to meet and greet and hang out with the composers and assorted hangers-on. There's a group of us composers out in Topanga who get together every month or two to talk shop, talk shit, and compare horror stories, and this performance was organized by Marshall McDaniel (a fine cellist and Will Geer's great-grandson). The Topanga composer's group was founded by Andrew Gross, and helped along by his, Cliff Martinez's, and Michael Levine's tireless and annoying efforts to foster networking and collaboration. Michael is on the Governor's Board of the Television Academy (home of the Emmy™ Awards) and is a very talented composer and violinist, and seems to always be teaching a class, hosting an internship, etc. Show up, don't be shy, and introduce yourself!

Admission is $20, and you can buy tickets on the Theatricum web site, or probably at the door as well - but don't quote me on that. There is a parking lot ($5) but if it's full just park on Topanga Canyon Blvd and hike on in.

Here's the web page for Theatricum with details of the event:

http://theatricum.com/undertheoaks-2/


----------



## IFM (Aug 24, 2017)

Damn if I was on the west coast I'd be there!


----------



## dgburns (Aug 24, 2017)

Seriously bummed not to be able to attend. 

I did take a drive through Topanga back in May, boy that road is a bit windy down near the entrance. Drove right by the Theatricum without even knowing it was there.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 24, 2017)

I was just at Theatricum for the first time the other day - for a pretty sad and somber reason though.... a memorial service for the late Daniel Licht. 

But it is a pretty special little venue. It is the ESSENCE of Topanga - rustic, a little crusty, with wandering pathways winding between gigantic oak trees up to a 300 seat amphitheater. Kind of hippy-dippy, but lovable.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2017)

I was just thinking I wanted to go to Topanga the other day for no good reason. Now I have a good reason!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 25, 2017)

Dang. I'm flying OUT from CA tomorrow, so will miss this. Maybe next time: is this a fairly regular event, @charlieclouser?


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 25, 2017)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Dang. I'm flying OUT from CA tomorrow, so will miss this. Maybe next time: is this a fairly regular event, @charlieclouser?



This is the first one of these events that I've heard of - the idea was being knocked around for a while before it reached critical mass.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2017)

Great venue. Friends have been in several Shakespeare plays there over the years.

Geer family dog walked casually across the stage during one performance.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 25, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Geer family dog walked casually across the stage during one performance.



That sounds about right!


----------



## The Darris (Aug 25, 2017)

I might make an impromptu trip down to LA for this. Sounds like a great time!!


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 26, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> Kind of hippy-dippy, but lovable.


My son's elementary school held their school plays there. The relevance being that this was a school my neighbor described by, _"The granola there is extra crunchy." _The venue was a perfect fit.


----------



## MinorMajor7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up! I had no idea this group existed. Just got my ticket.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 7, 2017)

This looks cool, I'll be there!


----------



## samphony (Sep 7, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> (re-posted from another thread)
> 
> All LA area composers / aspiring composers / assistants / interns / music fans / random bored people: Y'all are invited to come check out a performance on September 8th out here in Topanga, at the scenic and rustic Theatricum Botanicum - Topanga's awesome outdoor venue in an ancient grove of oak trees, originally built by Will Geer (best known as grandpa on "The Waltons" back in the day).
> 
> ...


Hey Charlie I hope I can be there the next time. If there is a next time 

I'm in Greece right now.


----------



## Kent (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 14, 2017)

Bummed I missed this. Anything on youtube..?


----------

